# How NOT to play parelli games!



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb7JUfXKq_k 


the horse did what she asked and she got after him for it 

then was sending him way to many mixed signals!
maybe im wrong what do u think


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree with you there! She even said the horse is 1...I think she is expecting too much from a 1 year old. And tugging on his halter and hitting him with the carrot stick is definately not including in any of the Natural Horsemanship stuff


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ty  someone agrees with me! even tho i just ordered the lvl one kit theres obviously something not right there and ive read up on the games. adn i agree she is exspecting to much and i agree a the yanking and the hitting isnt any thing with NH! I think she also needs to get her signals clear


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

She should not tug on the halter she is telling him to hide his hiney an and then yanking for moving. Also there is no "yank yank" phase to teh yo-yo game.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

exacly ty! thats what i was saying and i was being told thats what ur suppose to do lol but im not gona mention who said it but i knew it was wrong! lol but she was all in the horses face and yanking when he tried to so something right then when she was swing the whip at him she was swinging it at his hind which he thought must move away but couldnt.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

The video has been removed. Hopefully she realised what she was doing is wrong, it sounds awful what she was doing


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

oo wow didnt relize it was removed.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww.. man! it got removed!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang! I wanted to watch it lol


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry guys! didnt know she would remove it probably best cause it wasnt a good movie to watch


----------

